# P99 DAO Trigger Work



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Just picked up a P99 DAO...and would like to see if getting a lighter trigger weight is possible. I've head or swapping in a Glock striker spring, and even cutting off a few coils of said spring for a light pull...will that work? I don't want to permanently modify any part of my P99, but I don't mind destroying a Glock spring. I've also heard of polishing the striker in conjunction with all this.

I want 100% reliability with at least a couple pounds less on the trigger. I'm open to anything that doesn't damage the original parts.


----------

